# Goodbye golf R



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

As title says 1 last tidy up yesterday before being traded in . Temporarily in me da's old focus so it got a bit of attention today . Long wait till end of November for my next baby to arrive.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely Golf!!

What's next?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

About as far away from a hot hatch as u can get. RR evoque and yes I know it's a girls car before anybody says it


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Golf R for an evoque? You mad lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Stunning golf!


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

I had an RR Evoque for 12 months, the worst car I have ever owned. I hope yours is better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You haven't had it that long. 

Why the sudden change of heart?


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Why God, why!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fearing all those leased golfs hitting the open marked in about 5 months. It's only costs me 3grand for 13 months driving pleasure. Need the extra room and my misses has detested it from it arrived and refuses to sit in it. So needs must.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> It's only costs me 3grand for 13 months driving pleasure.


Shut the front door...how?! Is that straight depreciation?


----------



## Tash123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Had an Evoque for 12 months, Land Rover took it back for investigation, final death nail being wiring harness rubbing through, prior to that had new gearbox, gearbox links, glass all around, centre console out for rattles, new rear suspension, software updates, alternator bracket etc etc

Hope they have sorted them now but wouldn't have another JLR


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gorgeous Golf R


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope that the OP doesnt regret getting an Evoque now that all these bad reviews are coming through


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

*Whoops*

http://www.bmw.co.uk/en_GB/new-vehicles/x/x4/2014/introduction.html


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

My dad works at JLR, and the stories about the Evoque are horrendous. I know all new cars have the odd teething problems but this is way more than that. Fingers crossed you get lucky.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Shut the front door...how?! Is that straight depreciation?


Yip paid 28 after discount 25 for trade in just couldn't refuse that's why it's away now rather than wait the 3 months till the evoque comes.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

They said the same thing about the Discovery 4. My OH has had 2 and had absolutely no problems with either of them. It is the luck of the drawer.

As I understand it there have been well documented problems with the Golf R but I don't think bigmac has had any with his?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Is the cabin of the Evoque actually any bigger than the Golf?

Shame you had to shift it - assume she didn't test drive it when you got it?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> They said the same thing about the Discovery 4. My OH has had 2 and had absolutely no problems with either of them. It is the luck of the drawer.
> 
> As I understand it there have been well documented problems with the Golf R but I don't think bigmac has had any with his?


This is the case with all cars, you know as well as I do all the complaints with the GTC VXR just reading on the VXROnline forum is enough to put you off one for life. I've had no problems with mine!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd tell her to walk, only kidding, but your new car to be sounds a bit hit and miss, lets hope yours is a hit, is it too late to change your mind?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> They said the same thing about the Discovery 4. My OH has had 2 and had absolutely no problems with either of them. It is the luck of the drawer.
> 
> As I understand it there have been well documented problems with the Golf R but I don't think bigmac has had any with his?


R's have had a few with blown turbos. Even more with misfitted panels. The radar detector safety thingy at the front has caused issues with car braking for no reason. Even caused some to crash even thou its inclusion has reduced insurance costs. 
As blueberry would know some have had serious problems with their rcz's mine and my golf have been trouble free. Now BMW I'd never contemplate another as the last 2 I had never left the dealership with warrant issued. Just pot luck I guess.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not the only new car in the household


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> About as far away from a hot hatch as u can get. RR evoque and yes I know it's a girls car before anybody says it


I like the evoque, its a good looking car, even if it is a bit popular with the ladies. I dont need to worry as cant afford one but would be a big change going from something as sharp as the Fiesta ST to the RR. Not liking the sound of the problems but both Clio's ive owned had some horror stories from owners but neither really gave any great issues.

Any one who has one, what are they like to drive? i dont expect them to be like a go kart but i dont like cars that are too soft and roll about in the bends.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> This is the case with all cars, you know as well as I do all the complaints with the GTC VXR just reading on the VXROnline forum is enough to put you off one for life. I've had no problems with mine!


Other than the grill falling out and fading red paint #pinky


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Yip paid 28 after discount 25 for trade in just couldn't refuse that's why it's away now rather than wait the 3 months till the evoque comes.


Well you can't complain with that can you?!

Great PX considering going to be a few of these around when all the cheap leases come to an end!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

28k for a VW golf, no wonder people lease more these days when a run of mill family hatch is pushing £30k. I almost choked when looking at a Citroen people carrier carrying a price tag of £28k, its a Citroen for goodness sake, the joys of low interest rates and quantative easing have forced the price of cars up so much.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure a Golf R is a run of the mill family hatch, not in my book anyway


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

There's plenty on the vwr forum who've paid over 40k for golf now that's just crazy money.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Satnav carbon leather seats and dsg is 6grand for starters.


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Just let the guy get whatever car he wants.. Its HIS car..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

also posted on a car forum so must have been interested in discussion views opinions, i dont get why peeps even say this, the world we live in people will always have an opinion (all of those so far have been fair nothing nasty). people who live in a bubble and dont want to hear negative or other thoughts to me are worse of for keeping quiet, usually the positives out weigh the negatives, tough love.

40k on a golf they prety much have not gotta clue.

whether his choice of nxt car is right he did the best thing at that price enjoyed now moved on.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

A1luke said:


> Just let the guy get whatever car he wants.. Its HIS car..


He can do whatever he wants, he was well aware he would get a few cheeky comments... its all part of the Internet


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Must be breaking your heart to part with her and all the time you've spent to get her to look like she does


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> About as far away from a hot hatch as u can get. RR evoque and yes I know it's a girls car before anybody says it


I read land rover mags in fact I have then delivered don't think what the uninitiated think that it's crap because it's far from it .OK its no Defender keep that in mind have the right tiers fitted in the winter especially when the snow comes you'll be saying VW WHAT,,,,,,,,,,,, TO YOURSELF it has one of if not the most advanced computer controlling the wheels .Aye its taken me a while but I saw one follow a well prept discovery over and through an off road course with little bother .I wasn't the only fella surprised by it but unlike some red faced fellas I'd kept my gob shut and the earth could of opened and swallowed the know all's when a dainty lass of 5ft 1 got out of it .She rightly got a clap and a cheer but couldn't understand all the fuss . the discovery driver came out of his motor covered in sweat and looked done in.Yeah the D4 is a beast but a heavy one and takes skill to drive with out damage .He could drive but you could see the effort had taken its toll .So mate hair dresser car says who You wont be when the crap comes .If you remember the same comment were made about the freelander
Daz


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I love the golf R's . A lot of money but man it looks so neat!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You pay your money, you take your choice, anyone would think he was buying a skoda 30 years ago, just give this guy a break, I wouldn't mind being young enough again to fit in the wee car though, in my era they were made of metal and took the skin off your shins.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

bigmac3161 said:


> Satnav carbon leather seats and dsg is 6grand for starters.


I'm not surprised it's £6k. Those seats sound very futuristic. Or should there be some commers? :lol:

Lovely car, the Golf R.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Random question what are the breaks like on these? I find it odd that they never did a 4/6 pot set up considering the rivals in the market have them equipped as standard


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Any reviews against all the other competitors the brakes have been praised never had any need for anthing more.


----------



## scottys.m3 (Apr 3, 2011)

I bet she's proper good lookin


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Crazy!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

weemaco said:


> Random question what are the breaks like on these? I find it odd that they never did a 4/6 pot set up considering the rivals in the market have them equipped as standard


I have a GTI with the smaller brake setup (non-performance pack) and even those are mega. Very sharp at the top of the pedal which is confidence inspiring when giving it the beans, but can also make low speed manoeuvring tricky as the slightest dab on the pedal brings an abrupt stop.

The R has the 10mm larger brake setup (same as the GTI PP) and I can only imagine they're even better!


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Brakes are very sharp on the R!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha how can downgrading to a range rover ever be a bad thing  enjoy the new car mate I'm sure you'll enjoy it and may you have many years of problem free ownership , with the added bonus of the missus likening it its got to be a win win ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shame you are getting rid of the R but needs must I guess, enjoy the RR when you get it and please post pictures of it.


----------



## R32LIAM (Apr 27, 2015)

The R is a fantastic car to drive, but they are deffo getting far too common. And for an R enthusiast it's a slightly off putting as the exclusivity has died a bit since the mk6. A few lads on the r32oc have gone back to mk4 and mk5s after owning the mk7. Good luck with the evogue though buddy


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish that VW would have put the Recaro CS seats in/or had been a option like the R32 in the MK7 Golf R, I love the way the mk7 Golf R drives with the DSG, but it looks no more special then a GTD/GTi, other then that it drives amazing, it stops well and in the winter the 4wd system is great, but just wish it stood out a bit more like the mk6 Golf R and mk4/5 Golf R32!!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Pity the Golf R's gone dude, but I gotta say I've seen some wicked looking evoque's around here, a couple with the magic 'Overfinch' badges that certainly DON'T look like ladies cars. I think every car I've ever owned someone somewhere has warned me off them and given me the "Oooooooohhhhh, I wouldn't have gone for one of them" treatment. Enjoy the new ride when it arrives


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

Make sure you protect the calipers and disc hubs on the new evoque! They rust after a few months and look horrendous. Happened to my bosses car but we had to repainted them which was a pain in the ****! Get some good protection on them and you'll be fine.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Olly RS said:


> Make sure you protect the calipers and disc hubs on the new evoque! They rust after a few months and look horrendous. Happened to my bosses car but we had to repainted them which was a pain in the ****! Get some good protection on them and you'll be fine.


The same for all LR and RR models unfortunately. You have to really keep on top of them.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

My wife's Golf R was one of the cheapest cars we've ever owned. They may have a high list price but residuals were excellent. Ours cost £28k new and was sold after 10 months for £27300. Their popularity will effect residuals now though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lofty said:


> My wife's Golf R was one of the cheapest cars we've ever owned. They may have a high list price but residuals were excellent. Ours cost £28k new and was sold after 10 months for £27300. Their popularity will effect residuals now though.


The guys that got in early and got out early had a real bargain. That OP has done exactly the same.

His reasoning seems good to be fair.

My local dealer, Specialist Cars Aberdeen, has 6 preregistered Rs for sale just now. Having to register them tells where the demand is. There's also £4k off before any haggling.

Reading the first post, the OP should have his Evoque by now.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Was a couple of months late but hey got a grand back for extra wait. 1st thing to go will be the screwed on number plates hate them. Then have to get grey bits at front and back wrapped black apart from that well happy. Now black is gonna be a ***** to keep only washed Thursday already filthy . Must say Donnelly Bros dungannon did a great job with car prep. I just washed it and added some kamazie overcoat till the good weather comes to get their ism coat on it. Can't find any swirls on the paint just couple of obligatory ones on the piano back trim. 

















































Oh and need the windows tinted forgot to tick that option box boohoo


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking range rover fella


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely evogue there! I have to agree with you on Donnellys Prep, I did a range rover sport from there recently and wasnt too bad for swirl marls, health to enoy :thumb:


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

Enjoy your car, looks fantastic.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

great looking motor


----------

